# what is the name of that part...?



## bandgeek1263 (Nov 9, 2009)

What is that loop that the winch strap connects to on the boat?
The boat I want doesn't have one, so how would I go about installing it?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 9, 2009)

Bow Eye.
What type of boat do you have?


----------



## bandgeek1263 (Nov 9, 2009)

a 14 foot semi v. no capacity plate, so can't tell you about the manufacturer.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 10, 2009)

I used a 5/16 SS Ubolt on my Jon boat. I have seen bow eyes at the Meijer store $8.99


----------

